# Samoyed pups at 6 weeks :)



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

We still don't know which one will be our Lumi. The breeder said it was too soon to choose one. He's really pleased with the litter and thinks they're all show quality. He's keeping one, we're having one and there is interest in the other two:









And this is mum

Canada Snow Baita della Neve, pups' mum by AlphabettiSpaghetti, on Flickr


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Exciting


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

I was a bit worried because they're out in the barn... not quite the way things are done in the UK!! But, I asked the breeder if he spends time with the pups and he said he was there in the day and took them out to brush them, and was there every evening. I know a lot is said about pups being raised in the house, but when I think about the cats I've had, only Simba was born and raised in a house, the rest were all sort of "born in the wild" as it were! They've all been really robust and well-adjusted, probably more than Simba, so I figured a barn with a heat lamp and regular visits from a variety of humans wasn't too bad!:eek6:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Beautiful pups bet you cant wait, got a really soft spot for sammies my first dog was a sammy and they are wonderful dogs.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

how exciting . good luck which ever one you have x


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

Aren't they just the sweetest things?

Whichever one you get, I'm sure you won't be disappointed. It must be so exciting for you!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

I've just sent all my details over to the breeder with a final list of questions, to which the answers came back satisfactorily . Just counting down the days! The morning we went to see them, I was on the loo half a million times before we set off, with nerves and excitement. Gawd knows what I'll be like when we go and pick her up . 

Thing is, the day after, I've got my dog-training course all day so will have to leave her all day with hubby. Not that he's incapable or anything, but I'll miss her!! At least for the next class, I'll be able to take her with me so she can meet all the other doggies and some new people


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

They are gorgeous.


----------



## makem mal (May 23, 2013)

Wow beautiful looking pups.


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Lovely, like baby seals :biggrin5:


----------



## Martina84 (May 19, 2013)

OH MY...Give me one of those cute bears! ))


----------

